# When do your fish breed



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

*What time of day do your fish mate?*​
morning112.50%afternoon337.50%night450.00%


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

I have 2 females about to bust and I am waiting to watch the spawning.


----------



## Wraiths1 (Mar 11, 2003)

Any time I'm not home. :lol: 
I've seen them spawn at different times, so I really can't pick any one time of the day.


----------



## blazespecv (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't believe its such an issue with time of day... Mine usually breed during a storm if I open the windows, during waterchanges or shortly thereafter, and sometimes lize crazy if both occur at the same time. Sometimes after heavy feedings and then a lapse for a day or 2 they will also breed heavily.


----------



## SDFishAddict (Jun 22, 2004)

all mine usually spawn at night or early evening, especially just after *** done a water change


----------

